# can anything revert a hermie back to female???



## jats (Oct 8, 2009)

I will probably have to bump this thread a few times to get the attention of somebody who has successfully reverted a hermie plant back to a female...... if anybody actually has....
The guy at the hydro shop was saying that the hormone spray works 90%.. has anyone tried that..?? 
my friend and I were all set to go hard on a outdoor guerrilla grow but our main mothers are unstable ,,,and there is no time to make any more..... so is there a chance we can somehow still pull it off...? 
it maybe was the lights coming on a few minutes later 1 time ((due to a power outage and the timer stopping)) or when my BF turned on the light in the flower room for a minute while it was still dark in there,,,,, that stressed the clones out but I cant be sure... there are no light leeks ,,it is pitch black when the lights are off in there.... 
but we bought the originals from a grower guy who had too many((so he said)) ...you would wonder why someone would bother doing big ops with such an unstable plant..???? any help would be much appreciated kiss-ass


----------



## $thaghettogreenthumb$ (Oct 8, 2009)

all i have heard about is the spray pimpin or sum kind of solution, but i actually hear it works (never had to try it though) i believe i got sum on deck im my room so ill see if i can get a pic n post it for u!


----------



## trulojik (Oct 8, 2009)

i think ur guy knew what he was selling to u !!

personally i would just check for independant reviews on the internet for the hormone spray!

neva heard of it myself... but thats coz i go deaf when i blaze!!!!


----------



## jats (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback thatgettogreenthumb and trulojik..... has ANYONE out there used these hormone sprays with success ??


----------



## Ichi (Oct 8, 2009)

Dutch Master makes some stuff called "Reverse" It is the only product I have ever seen make the herm go away.


----------



## jats (Oct 9, 2009)

bump......


----------



## jats (Oct 11, 2009)

bumped....again....... has anyone actually used any thing that has reverted hermies..? :^/


----------



## GanjaRef (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah i had a mermie plant inside and it was budding and i chopped it down put it back outside it revegged and now its a full female with no male parts about 3-4 weeks into flower good luck i say


----------



## Serapis (Aug 21, 2010)

You already received your answer in post number #5. Dutch Master Reverse and Penetrator mixed to solve Hermey...


----------



## twistedwords (Aug 23, 2010)

Can your dick grow back if you chop it off? The answer is no the genetics will always be there no matter what. You can mask the genes just like you can mask a HOMO from looking gay.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Aug 23, 2010)

If I get hermies from a particular strain, I don't grow that strain again. This is my personal survival of the fittest.


----------



## atidd11 (May 21, 2012)

Id say if the seed was feminized and those chemicals were used to make it be female thwn no but if it was a reg seed then yeah sure


----------



## Thunderfuck (Jun 12, 2012)

did you have any luck w the sprays? i have the same exact story....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 14, 2012)

and if that don't work bust out the machettie and slash that bitch with a dick


Serapis said:


> You already received your answer in post number #5. Dutch Master Reverse and Penetrator mixed to solve Hermey...


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 14, 2012)

Blunt massa take it easy wit that shaft homie


----------

